# a few websites. .  .



## MochaBean04 (Jul 18, 2005)

me and my friends get bored during the summer and when there is _nothing_ to do we look for stuff on the web. . . we came across these sites

Googlism-type in your name and it comes up with a list of things you are. . .kinda cheesey but funny when you get creative. lol

20Q.net -actually kinda creepy . . . . 

IMDb: Movie Quotes Browser: A -fun to look up your favorite movie quotes

Boy Meets World - TV Series - TV Tome - where do you know that actor from?  lol this site shows you what actor played in what movie or tv show. . .  actually kinda fun. . .i love boy meets world.  thats why it sends you right to there

Bored.com - Fun Stuff To Do When You Are Bored- very fun. .  takes a while to look at everything. . .check out the new sites on top. . .great facts is a good one


----------

